# Symptoms of a urinary tract infection, please?



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Starting yesterday afternoon, Shasta is having trouble making it outside before she pees. This morning while she was outside with my husband (for about an hour), he said she was peeing about every 5 minutes, although I think that may have been an exaggeration. Other than the peeing, she seems fine. Not especially whiny and still active and playful and ornery. Oh, and she's been sleeping extra soundly (for her) yesterday and today. That's all I can think of.

She just finished a course of antibiotics on Thursday for a staph infection, so it seems odd to me that she would have a UTI so quickly on top of that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At her age, I would look for a break in house training. When Jax had her second UTI, my poor girl would stand right in front of me and pee on the floor about every 5 minutes. And there was blood in it. It progressed really quickly from her being fine that morning.

The first time it was found by nagging my vet into doing a test. She had excessive drinking, couldn't get her housebroken (peeing only and often). She was a spitfire so her activity was normal, her temperament never changed - stayed pretty happy and active.

And I think UTI"s can be a side affect of an antibiotic


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Dog Urinary Tract Infection: Symptoms, Causes and Treatment of Dog UTI


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I would just take her in and get a urine sample tested. No point in waiting to see if it gets worse. Not all anitibiotics work for all bacteria so it isn't impossible for her to get a UTI while on antibiotics...not AS likely but its still possible.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

When Niko had his bouts with UTI's we noticed that his pee smelled very strong and musky.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max had one a few months ago. I noticed because he peed as he stood in the living room playing. Then went out and peed in several places, sure enough sample showed an infection. I would get her in as soon as you can.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly was the same when she had one, peeing about 5 times in half an hour. Definitely at least take a urine sample in...you can try following her around and when she squats put a shallow tray underneath to collect the sample.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I took Shasta out to play this afternoon and she only peed 3 times in an hour, but she was running hard and drinking a lot of water. Does that seem excessive? Urine smells/looks fine. She doesn't seem to be in any pain. She's not really reliably housebroken, I'm not even sure that the peeing in the house is something to worry about.

I'll probably call the vet in the morning and see if I can just take in a sample. What a money pit...it's a good thing she's cute!

On the bright side, she hasn't had a Benadryl all day and there hasn't been what I would consider any excessive scratching or biting. I think she may be allergic to eggs, which I'd been adding to her food a few times a week.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can someone please have a look at the update I posted and see if it sounds like something to worry about?


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess I would still check the urine if you are concerned, but I tend to be proactive when it comes to things like this....but this is just my opinion.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you, but she seems completely normal this morning. Yay!

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------

